# New Member here.



## smitch1986 (May 12, 2013)

Glad to come aboard this forum. A little background on me, I'm 27 yrs old and I've been lifting on and off for the past 9 years. Starting lifting in high school weighed about 130lbs then, currently holding steady at around 190lbs with about 10% BF. Ended up tearing a pec muscle a few yrs back, been a long recovery since, or so it feels. Finally getting my bench back up to where it was. I came here to learn all I can and share any experience's I've had.


----------



## Arnold (May 12, 2013)

smitch1986, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## smitch1986 (May 12, 2013)

Thought I'd add I'm 5'9. Might be a good bit of info to have in my forum. haha


----------



## brazey (May 12, 2013)

Welcome to the board..


----------



## The Prototype (May 12, 2013)

Welcome. I started around 5'9, 130 lbs too lol. That was 12 years ago. I hate seeing pics of me back then. Good luck on the recovery.


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 13, 2013)

Welcome on board


----------



## charley (May 13, 2013)

*

  Welcome!!!
*


----------



## stevekc73 (May 13, 2013)

Welcome aboard smitch1986!


----------



## ashoprep1 (May 14, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Sherk (May 14, 2013)

Welcome to the boards. Great place here


http://www.alphamalepharmaceuticals.com/

Official Board Rep for AMA.


----------



## baby1 (May 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## evilworries (May 15, 2013)

welcome!


----------



## Bama78 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks. I'm new to the thread and new to the lifestyle, I guessu could call it...


----------



## Bama78 (May 21, 2013)

*newbie newbie*

I'm 6'0, 232lbs, bf% 100 i feel like sometimes lol, 35 years old . I live in Muscles Shoals Alabama, music ,  music, music here in this area for 75 years or longer. I started a cycle 3 weeks ago this coming Friday. I will be posting pics of my gordyness this evening when I leave work. I get a lot info from this place so I'mglad to finfinally join!!!


----------



## stevekc73 (May 21, 2013)

Welcome aboard Bama78!


----------



## Bama78 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks man! !


----------



## smitch1986 (May 27, 2013)

Welcome Bama.


----------



## Raw Habitz (May 27, 2013)

Welcome to the party


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 29, 2013)

hello

big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## ashoprep1 (May 31, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## megapumps1234 (Jun 16, 2013)

hey


----------



## raskins (Jun 17, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 5, 2016)

*It?s been brought to my attention that as a board rep I should not ignore the new members section.*


*Soooooo????*


*Welcome to the forum.*
*Please be sure to read and follow the rules.*
*You will find a wealth of valuable information and experience in the forum posts and the community veterans.*
*Remember?RESEARCH, RESEARCH, RESEARCH.*
*We look forward to your constructive contributions to this community.*


----------

